# Best Fuel Line



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have been using "Oregon" fuel line for a couple of years with no problems. I have heard a lot about "Tygon" fuel line. Yesterday I had a customer who needed the fuel lines on his trimmer replaced. He said he did not want me doing it because I was not using "Tygon" fuel line. Is Tygon a better product? it is a little more expensive. Is it worth the extra money? All comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I prefer Tygon over Rotary line as it does not shrink up after you start using it. The comparable Rotary line works good when first installed but after a few months shrinks up and sometimes starts leaking where the line enters the tank. I have used some Oregon line in the past and it worked alright, or at least I never had any complaints. For all I know Tygon may make it. The cost difference is not enough for me to worry about, besides I just pass it along to the customer.

I doubt you will ever have a customer say I want you to use Oregon fuel line, but most don't know Tygon either.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

tygon has all kinds of different tubing...but the tygon F-4040 fuel line tubing is formulated to handle hydrocarbons and other chemicals found in todays gasolines very good product..

30 year tech is da man...he knows what the good stuff is....lol


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

We have been using Tygon for the last 2 years and my customers and we are very happy with it and appears to hold up very well with todays fuels.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advise. I think that I will start replacing my fuel line with Tygon as I need to order new.


----------

